
Software is eating the world and what it means for Software Engineers - elkhourygeorges
https://medium.com/@georgeselkhoury/in-2012-i-read-marc-anderseens-software-is-eating-the-world-new-york-times-editorial-5ddabe3f8dfa#.qw3cq3nfc
======
